# Scared they won't thaw



## Nickipix (Aug 12, 2005)

We have just jumped back on the IVF carousel today after a years rest. We've got 3 to defrost and although our consultant sounds confident, I am scared stiff that they won't thaw. Anyone got any encouraging stories?


----------



## Olly (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Nickipix,

Know the worry - Ive had three fet's & each time I hold my breath and have to fight off the panic when I go in to see Doc about how many.

In my three goes, Ive had only had one high grade, and a few medium to low quality embies prior to the freeze. Iv only lost 2 out of nine & have always had something to transfer. I n fact my poor grade embies on day three picked up after the thaw and 3 out of 4 went on to be upgraded!!

I was really surprised to find out that a thawed embie is still considered effective if only half its original cells are still on the go after the thaw - they have this amazing capacity to rapidly pick up where they left off.

So take heart & try to reconnect with your positive thoughts. If the worst happens you will get thru it and you will have the strength to carry on....but I think you wont get to this stage.

Good luck

Cheers

Olly


----------



## Nickipix (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Olly

Thanks so much for sharing your message, I feel very heartened by it and will try to keep a focused and positive mind. 

Sending you lot's of luck with your journey
x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi Nickipix,

I've had 2 FETs in the past few months.  Each time we defrosted 2 embryos and both times we had 2 embryos to transfer.  So 100% of them defrosted.  I know how nerve racking it is.  Wishing you all the best on your upcoming fet.


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi

I have just had my 2nd FET and only had 2 to defrost and really didnt think i would get to transfer but they both defrosted 100% in tact - find out the outcome tomorrow     My little boy is a frostie baby!  Good luck - it is really scary and until they get defrosted all you can do is stay positive.  

BEST WISHES

Clare
x

I think the defrost rate is roughly 60% but as you can see by what i and the others have said it can be 100%!  Keep positive.


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi Nickipix,

Our BFP is from a frostie that was frozen and thawed *TWICE*!!! 

At Glasgow Royal, they thaw all embies to ensure they are picking the best, so on our second FET, our wee embies were going through a second thaw!!

Stay positive, it's amazing how strong those wee fighters can be 

Take care, E X


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Nickipix - I have just had FET on our only 2 frosties and they thawed 100%, they are donor egg's but they thawed properly and 1 even divided prior to having them put back in.  Don't know the outcome yet as only at the begining of the dreaded 2ww  , but i do feel positive as heard v good reports of frosties. Good luck with your tx, i know how you feel, was terrified that they wouldn't thaw too.

Clare - good luck with your test tomorrow    

Schmoo x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Nickpix - I am like schmoo having last FET with 2 frosties and got the phone call on friday to say they both made it.Donor Eggs and 1 is a 8 cell which is quite exciting for us and the other is a 5 cell we have never gone with anything more than 4 cells so fingers crossed.Good luck   

Schmoo - oh the dreaded 2WW roll on 23rd what day do you test.

Shaz xx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Shaz I test on the 20th which is also our 6th Wedding anniversary, so I am really hoping for a good result,  as it will be the best anniversary present ever!!!

  

By the way, what did your lining get to prior to ET? 

Good luck hun, will keep you posted.

  

Schmoo x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Schmoo - lining was a 7mm on tuesday and they didnt scan again so hope it went up a bit.Great day to test   Good Luck 

  

shaz xx


----------



## Nickipix (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks to you all soooooooo much, your messages have made me feel positive and I really, really appreciate it. 

I wish you all the very best of luck, and hope everything goes ok 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Good luck

Cat
x


----------



## Nickipix (Aug 12, 2005)

I've just had a call to say that all 3 have come through the thaw. The embryologist said that this is a better than average response. They haven't started to divide yet but she said that they wouldn't expect it just yet. She is ringing tomorrow to let me know how they are doing. 

So I'm still on tenterhooks until I get that call, but so pleased that they've got this far - love them so much
x


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Nickipix

Be positive - that is all I can say!!
I was VERY doubtful about FET, but the first 2 out the freezer survived for us and are now 2 little boys wriggling around non stop in my tummy!!    
Great news that 3 are thawed for you - I have everything crossed for you      

Jobi x


----------



## Jules02 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Nickipix

I'm in the position as you, I have 2 embies left.  All going to plan, I'm due for FET w/c 16 July.  I'm trying not to think of the thawing!  You've had some encouraging responses which helps!!

Hope all goes well for you,
TC Julie xx


----------



## synky (Jul 11, 2007)

I've had to have all 13 embies frozen after my ec yesterday due to ohss. 

I'm surprised to hear they thaw them all in glasgow. That can't be healthy to keep thawing and refreezing them? Isn't there a chance of ice crystals growing and damaging the cells?

I am pretty unhappy at the mo, I thought I would be in for ET tomorrow and now I have to wait 8 weeks. I now it is for the best but still.


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry I can't be of any help with your question, but wanted to say good luck with your FET and it's brilliant that you got 16 embies.  I hope the ohss isn't too bad, i had it once on my last ivf with my own eggs, drink plenty of water and eat lots of protein.

Take care

  

Schmoo x


----------

